# Mobile Phone/Network Contract



## Sophiacj (Apr 12, 2011)

Hello, 
I'm 23 year old moving to Dubai very shortly, I've been trying to get some knowledge on mobile phone contracts available in Dubai and just wanted some help.
Im very keen on staying in contact with UK family and friends so was wondering...
Do Dubai networks provide unlimited 3G data packages? If so does anyone know how much they can be?
Anybody know how much a Smartphone, say a Blackberry plus sim contract with unlimited 3G data would be?
Im just trying to establish if I should get the phone in the UK or if it would be better to get a phone and sim contract when I get there, rather than just sim.
Thank you for any help
Sophia


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

There are no attractive phone + sim packages available in Dubai in general. You are better off getting your own handset, and buying a sim + package here (though maybe in case of a Blackberry it is different).
Very soon you will realise that the telecom sector is not really evolved here and UAE has some of the highest tariffs globally. 
There are only two telecom companies here (and both govt. owned) - check their websites for the various packages - du.ae and etisalat.ae


----------



## _DXB_ (Jan 15, 2010)

I really think that the mobile contracts out here are a joke! PAYG (Pay As You Go) seems really good in my opinion. Bring your current one over, get a sim and off you go!


----------



## Sophiacj (Apr 12, 2011)

Hi, thank you, I thought this was the case. I don't suppose you know if they do iphone4 sim only contracts? I have a uk iphone4 already and they have smaller sim cards.
Thank you
Sophia


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Sophiacj said:


> I don't suppose you know if they do iphone4 sim only contracts?


i think they do. they have some plans (in the case of Du called Elite Super 100 etc etc)....
And you can always cut a normal sim (or get someone to cut it for you) and use it in an iphone


----------



## Sophiacj (Apr 12, 2011)

rsinner said:


> i think they do. they have some plans (in the case of Du called Elite Super 100 etc etc)....
> And you can always cut a normal sim (or get someone to cut it for you) and use it in an iphone


Thanks for your advise, I think getting the sim in Dubai sounds like the best option. Hope I dont sound stupid, but what do you mean by 'cutting a normal sim', like get someone to transfer the number from a normal sim to the small iphone micro sim? 

Thank you
Sophia


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

Sophiacj said:


> Thanks for your advise, I think getting the sim in Dubai sounds like the best option. Hope I dont sound stupid, but what do you mean by 'cutting a normal sim', like get someone to transfer the number from a normal sim to the small iphone micro sim?
> 
> Thank you
> Sophia


He means to physically cut the sim so that it fits in a new iphone 4.


----------

